# heating up a small sailboat during a chilling October



## Guest

any folks want to share how they heat their vessels during the night
especially small to mid size boats that lack full heating systems:

large lady friend? 
stove? (note the Co2 factor...)
electric hook-up at the marina?
onboard heater?


care to share


----------



## tommays

Your marinas rules will be the first thing to check as they vary a lot as to what is allowed in terms of heating


----------



## badsanta

If at the marinia, an electric heater. Built low to not tip over. at anchor a diesel dickenson. While motering a heater connected to the engine water heater hose return line. Like on a bus.


----------



## Faster

We use an electric heater if plugged in, a Dickenson propane 'fireplace' if not. 
It's a fully vented heater with it's own fresh air intake so is perfectly safe.


----------



## sarafinadh

we are 28' and the two oil lamps warm things up nicely. At bed time we have a Vortex personal heater. we can (depending on the chill factor) pull it right into the v berth with us and sit it on the corner of the mattress we don't ever seem to use. It has a shut off feature that turns it off 4 hours later, which is about right for getting thru the night. and it runs almost silently.


----------



## wind_magic

October temperatures I have on occasion simply used more blankets, layers, etc, but since you're going to need a November, December, January solution too you might as well get a jump on it and get some heat.


----------



## Guest

Sarah, great tips what model oil lamps do u use?
Windmagic, where do u sail amigo?
luckily I am heading South to Florida, & will unlikely need much heat so your points are right on the money, 
though I pray the Chesapeake does not have a freak cold front on Sunday 

I spent one of the coldest nights of my life years ago(& I'm a New Englander!), huddled in the back of a camper in North *FLORIDA* as a cold front roared thru bringing temps in the 30's... the folks next to me actually awoke in the night & chopped up the State Park picnic table to add to their fire 
flickering orange flames roasting them warm
oh mercy
-Jonathan


----------



## US27inKS

My window a/c unit has a heat feature, but it's not nearly as effective as a real heater. Instead, I use an electric blanket. Very toasty.


----------



## surftom

I second the Dickenson Propane heater - works well and gives good heat - My model comes with a fan to distribute the air better - so I have to watch the battery level if I'm out for a while


----------



## wind_magic

stpetersburgsailor said:


> Windmagic, where do u sail amigo?
> luckily I am heading South to Florida, & will unlikely need much heat so your points are right on the money,
> though I pray the Chesapeake does not have a freak cold front on Sunday


Chesapeake Bay! 

In October we have some cold weather, the local children usually go trick-or-treating in sweaters and jackets, but it is very rarely a bitter cold. November can be very cold, and by the end of it you can start to get some frozen ground from time to time. December is dark, cold, but the wind isn't as gusty, and by January it is very cold of course, the fresh water freezes over, and on clear sky nights with lots of stars and a strong wind it can really blow right through you. By early February the sun is brightening up a little bit, but still very cold and the winds get gusty and the leaves start being blown around again. Mid-February the early crocus start to bloom, and into March the bigger crocus, daffodils, etc, are blooming and there is usually a lot of rain and wind.

I camp out in all kinds of weather and January of course is the coldest. Laying outside under the stars in January you have to have a sleeping bag and a few layers of blankets to feel toasty warm, and even then with your face uncovered while star gazing it feels like the sky is sucking all the warmth out of you through your eyeballs.


----------



## sarafinadh

We have two of these lamps. They did not come with the gimbals, I cobbled those up from odds and ends. We burn plain old unscented mineral spirits from the hardware store. The have wide 1" wicks and are duplex burners, so they produce twice as much light and twice as much heat when they are both lit. They can burn one at a time as well.










Link to larger pic.


----------



## wind_magic

StPete, if I were in your situation I would just go to Walmart and get a cheap quilt, bundle up, and cut the fingers out of some cotton gloves to type.

Edit - and run away back to the warmth of Florida as soon as you get the chance.


----------



## tdw

stpetersburgsailor said:


> Sarah, great tips what model oil lamps do u use?
> 
> -Jonathan


Has to be said that an Australian winter (Sydney) is nowhere near as cold as some of you lot experience but we've found the oil lamp heater to be the go.

We did have a hard time finding one of decent quality. First couple we bought were absolute rubbish. The high pressure jobs are no good cos they make too much noise and give off more light than heat.

That splendid chap StillRaining actually sent me one he bought in Seattle. It is good quality and for our needs gives of more than enough heat. Bonus is that in warmer months we put Citronella oil into it and hang it in the cockpit as a mosquito deterrent.

Ask Still, he'll tell where he got the one he sent us.

In colder climes I'd like one of those Dickenson Diesel things.


----------



## bogdog

Does anyone use an inverter (1000 watt) to run a small, say 150-200 watt, electric space heater? This would be at sea or at anchor, away from a shore cord.


----------



## jackdale

Webasto and Espar both make nice diesel furnaces for boats.


----------



## wind_magic

bogdog said:


> Does anyone use an inverter (1000 watt) to run a small, say 150-200 watt, electric space heater? This would be at sea or at anchor, away from a shore cord.


I would not heat air on a boat with electricity, but I do have heated socks that are powered by 12vdc electricity. I highly recommend them. If your feet are warm then the whole you is warm.

 <-- The smile of genuine warm footed contentment.

One more thought for StPete, if you really aren't planning to stay in the cold for long, how about some candles ? Assuming you are all bundled up in blankets and you just want a little bit of warmth, some candles can do it. In the winter even with space heating I often keep a candle near my keyboard just so I can hold my hand over it from time to time and warm my hand up. Can't get any more simple than candles. Edit - and you can get a blanket, tarp, or something and enclose yourself and the small heat source inside of a smaller area too, like around your computer, and that will help keep you warm.


----------



## wind_magic

sarafinadh said:


> We have two of these lamps.


I really like this as a solution, but I have never used oil lamps before. What are they like ? Do you have a source for them ? I have seen some lamps at various stores before, and I know I can get one at an antique store if I look around, but I really don't know much about how they are used or what to expect from them.


----------



## sarafinadh

They are pretty simple. There is a reservoir in the bottom that you fill with fuel. Mineral spirits, or lamp oil seem to burn the cleanest. Lamp oil is pricey refined mineral spirits. There is a fair amount of confusion info about fuels, but if you go to the hardware store and buy unscented mineral spirits, in the paint department, you can't go far wrong.

The lamps have cotton wicks that hang down into the oil and *wick* it up to the tip were you light it. The wick burns down at a slow rate, much like a candle. The knob is for adjusting the wick height. There is a little bit of technique involved in lighting a lamp. Remove the glass chimney. You fill it (if needed) and then turn the wick up just high enough to light it with a match. It will flare initially a bit and I crank it down pretty far into the lamp until the flame tames. Then I put the glass chimney back on and turn it up to the desired level of burn. This minimuzes the soot accumulation in the chimney.

We refill the lamp maybe once a week or a bit more often if we are burning it extra. They get used most nights for a few hours at least.

They need a *cap* or *bell* to divert the heat rising up the chimney. Other wise the ceiling, if it's at all near will get pretty warm. Not catch fire warm, but bubble and ruin the finish warm.

Ours have them incorporated into the hanger. There are many designs of oil lamps, many especially for boats that have the bells and gimbals all ready.


----------



## theartfuldodger

Sarafinadh, could you provide more info on the Vortex personal heater


----------



## wind_magic

sarafinadh said:


> They are pretty simple. There is a reservoir in the bottom that you fill with fuel. Mineral spirits, or lamp oil seem to burn the cleanest. Lamp oil is pricey refined mineral spirits. There is a fair amount of confusion info about fuels, but if you go to the hardware store and buy unscented mineral spirits, in the paint department, you can't go far wrong.
> 
> The lamps have cotton wicks that hang down into the oil and *wick* it up to the tip were you light it. The wick burns down at a slow rate, much like a candle. The knob is for adjusting the wick height. There is a little bit of technique involved in lighting a lamp. Remove the glass chimney. You fill it (if needed) and then turn the wick up just high enough to light it with a match. It will flare initially a bit and I crank it down pretty far into the lamp until the flame tames. Then I put the glass chimney back on and turn it up to the desired level of burn. This minimuzes the soot accumulation in the chimney.
> 
> We refill the lamp maybe once a week or a bit more often if we are burning it extra. They get used most nights for a few hours at least.
> 
> They need a *cap* or *bell* to divert the heat rising up the chimney. Other wise the ceiling, if it's at all near will get pretty warm. Not catch fire warm, but bubble and ruin the finish warm.
> 
> Ours have them incorporated into the hanger. There are many designs of oil lamps, many especially for boats that have the bells and gimbals all ready.


Great information Sarafinadh, thanks for sharing!

Inspired by this post and something I read about a mason jar lamp I just went and got a mason jar, jabbed a hole in the lid with a screw driver, then cut a piece of cloth and put it through the hole. I had some lamp oil here for an emergency lantern, so I just put an inch of that into the mason jar, swished it all around so that the cloth would get oil all over it, then pulled some of the oiled cloth through the hole in the mason jar. Lit it with a lighter, and it works! 

You would think the jar would get hot but it really doesn't, even the ring holding the metal jar lid didn't get hot (I did not screw it down in case pressure builds up inside the jar).

The only thing that doesn't work is that the fat flame does smoke a lot, I don't know if that is because of the fuel I used or if it is because of the wick I made, or too much wick, or what the trouble is. Maybe oil lamps just smoke a lot, I don't know.

Fun stuff.

I would not leave my mason jar lamp unattended, but it would probably serve to heat up a small area while I was sitting next to it, if it just didn't smoke so much!

Edit, it looks something like this except without the fancy lids, and the wick on mine is a lot bigger so the flame is a few inches tall.


----------



## sarafinadh

The vortex heater is a foot heater, made to be placed by your chair so you can rest your feet on it. Nothing on the outside gets hot enough to burn, which we like on the boat. Safer that way as we stumble around. It can run as just a fan as well when we need more ventilation on hot days. We do get those ONCE in a while in San Francisco! It has a auto shut off feature after 4 hours. We usually leave it under the cabin table. On cold night we bring it to bed with us. We use it plugged into shore power, but it has a very low draw so I suppose it could be run off an inverter occasionally. The high setting uses 225 watts. I can't find info on how many amps it draws, but that's a low draw for a heater of any kind. Keep in mind this is not a big powerful heater, just enough to take the chill off a small space and be safe to use in confined quarters.

Vornado SoleAire Space Heater with Fan Function - Space Heaters - Smarter.com


----------



## sarafinadh

you can totally make a lamp like that ; -)


The smoke is prolly the wick material and lack of a glass surrounding it. The chimney seems to help the flame burn steadily.


----------



## wind_magic

sarafinadh said:


> you can totally make a lamp like that ; -)
> 
> The smoke is prolly the wick material and lack of a glass surrounding it. The chimney seems to help the flame burn steadily.


You mean the cotton t-shirt rag I cut up isn't optimal wick material ? 

Well this just totally rocks. I am going to go to the store and get some actual wick material and see if that works better.

Brb


----------



## captbillc

wind magic----- it will smoke if it does not have a glass chimney. the chimney causes a draft around the flame so it does not smoke & gives out heat & light. the old aladdin lamps put out light like a 100 watt light bulb & lots of heat but the mantle was very fragile. it was made of a chemically treated material. you lit the mantle the first time & the mantle burned and turned into an ash like material. then when you lit the lamp the mantle would glow white hot. you had to keep an eye on it as the flame would get too high. these were used years ago when there was no electrical power available. we used one at our deer hunting cabin.


----------



## scottyt

another reason for the smoke is too much wick out, ie too much fuel.

i have 3 antique oil lamps, 2 on the boat one at home. one lamp will keep my 27 foot but big inside boat at about 70 degrees when its 50 out. this is with the top hatch cracked for the smell reason, the wife is not a big fan of it. i actually hang one from the dog on the top hatch, and some times the other in the cockpit when hanging out there for light.


----------



## Michael K

*Uh, what about.....?*

So far, no one has mentioned an Origo Heat Pal. I've never used one myself but have always been curious about them. Last I looked, there were a few at Bacon's in Annapolis.


----------



## wind_magic

captbillc said:


> wind magic----- it will smoke if it does not have a glass chimney. the chimney causes a draft around the flame so it does not smoke & gives out heat & light. the old aladdin lamps put out light like a 100 watt light bulb & lots of heat but the mantle was very fragile. it was made of a chemically treated material. you lit the mantle the first time & the mantle burned and turned into an ash like material. then when you lit the lamp the mantle would glow white hot. you had to keep an eye on it as the flame would get too high. these were used years ago when there was no electrical power available. we used one at our deer hunting cabin.


Thanks CaptBillC

I think you are right about the glass that it would help.

I got some wick and it too smoked, but now I kind of understand why. The flame smokes when it is extremely tall and the actual fire doesn't burn all of the fuel, leaving the fuel to continue up unburned as "smoke". Maybe adding glass will help to burn the fuel more completely, I don't know, but I have discovered a few things that work without doing that.

My little mason jar burner stopped smoking as I reduced the width of the wick, and it also stops smoking given enough time to burn a while. The wider the wick, the taller the flame, and the more likely the flame's heat will die out before burning all of the fuel resulting in "smoke". You can see it clear at the point where the flame stops glowing orange and starts being "smoke", and as you reduce the size of the wick you can see that at a certain point the fire burns all of the fuel completely and the "smoke" stops being visible and starts being a wavering clear heat column.

The material used to create the wick does also seem to matter, but I don't think it is as important as the width of the wick.


----------



## RobGallagher

I'm on a mooring in CT. I try to spend do a few over nights in the fall. This may not be the ideal product to use, but here is what I do:

I use a small coleman camping heater and the propane tank from my grill. I heat up the cabin as I cook and eat dinner. Before I lay down to sleep I shut it off. I also have a carbon monoxide detector.

Coleman - BlackCat Catalytic Heater with InstaStart Technology -=


----------



## Faster

All of you burning various open unvented flames, in enclosed spaces don't forget the risk of CO - these are not generally efficient burners, and poor combustion = CO = bad news.

Make sure you have a source of fresh air!


----------



## sailortjk1

Overnight lows in the high 30's this weekend...
Like Faster and JRP, we love our Dickenson 1200.
Funny thing is though, we use it more in the early Spring than the Fall.


----------



## mgiguere

We sail our 37 ft Chris Craft year round. The best thing donated by a friend is a 20 yr old Coleman heater that uses Coleman fuel. It warms the whole cabin enough to take the chill off. We have it tied down under the table so we can use it under sail...which we do in the winter. There is plenty of ventilation to eliminate the risk of carbon dioxide and in 24 hours only uses a 1/2 gallon of fuel. Don't have to worry about being plugged in, etc. We're on the Chesapeake Bay and works fine. 

Moe
Apache 37 S&S sloop
Galesville


----------



## michaelmrc

while at the marina i use a little oil heater it works quite well when out on anchor i have a little dickenson propane fireplace that is my favorite heater.


----------



## aerie

I have a Force 10 propane cabin heater on Shanti. It's vented to the outside through the deck.


----------



## tager

A space heater is prime ballin dot com. I am installing a Dickinson Newport solid fuel heater right now, we'll see how it works. I have heard great things about a tiny tot too.


----------



## Faster

aerie said:


> I have a Force 10 propane cabin heater on Shanti. It's vented to the outside through the deck.


The Force 10s do have an exhaust vent, but they rely on natural draft to actually draw the gases out. Some products of combustion may find their way into the cabin space. They also draw combustion air from the cabin space.

The Dickensons on the other hand draw combustion air from outside, preheat it some in a dual flue, and burn in a sealed, vented combustion chamber so no products of combustion can enter the cabin space. They also have a fan to circulate the heat, increasing efficiency considerably. My only beef is that the fan is way too loud at high settings.


----------



## joethecobbler

I built a woodstove (6"X6"X19") in the fall of 2007 when I departed from the finger lakes area of NY in the middle of October headed south. I removed a port to route the chimney ,mouted it 8"-10" off the bulkhead and used stainless and cast iron grates in the construction . I put a large stainless pan beneath it and kept the wood in a steel milkcrate beside it. It accepts a piece of wood no larger than a brick. Wood is free/cheap and can be found almost anywhere. for longer passages I would fill up a few burlap sacks w/ wood and tie them down on deck. I burned the wood stove underway sailing as well as at anchor. Plenty of heat and good for making coffee in the cool mornings as well. It also burns coal and charcoal. 
Simple,inexpensive,dependable.
If I was at a dock I'd run an electric heater.
I like the Idea of using the engine coolant loop,when motoring, like in a vehicle and hope to add that option in the future .


----------



## sarafinadh

Two slips down a neighbour uses a tiny cast iron stove, vented thru the deck. It is about the size of this one, but funkier. She burns chunks of wood the size of bricks or smaller, and all her paper waste.


----------



## hellosailor

Origo: Is that tthe little "pot" heater/oven that uses alcohol? Used one once, woke up in a boat covered with condensate because alcohol emits gobs of water as a combustion byproduct. Will never use one again. If we ventilated enough to let the moisture out--the heat was gone too.

Oil lamps bear one warning, depending on the fuel used and the user, you may wake up with a killer headache from the fumes. All lamp oils are not created equal, and while many folks say "if your kerosene stove stinks, you need better quality kerosene" some of us say that even the purest "water-white" kerosene still stinks when it burns.

I'd vote for something small and electric, and a good quilt, if nothing permanent was being installed on the boat. Those espar/esbacher bus type heaters that burn diesel but vent it externally are sent from heaven.


----------



## michaelmrc

i used to have a little force 10 kerosene heater that would give you a headache if you ran it too long. now that ive switched to the dickenson propane fireplace no more fumes no prelighting the fuel burner no mess just light and go. it has a low amperage fan built in that circulates the hot air down to the lower section of the cabin. granted was about $700 for the complete system but if you liveonboard and want it warm this baby will do it.


----------



## Trekka

I have a radiant propane heater mounted on the main cabin bulkhead. Works, but I would prefer one of the newer ones that draws it's own combustion air in a separate flue.

I have a large thermos with a pump top. If you've been to any events where they have the big thermos for hot water or coffee you know what I'm talking about. I fill it with boiling water and use it for the whole day, often overnight, and find it still hot enough for tea and oatmeal the next morning. (It's a great thermos). Having a ready source of very hot water helps in keeping warm. I also fill hot water bottles (bags) and use them to pre-warm sleeping bags. Makes a big difference when crawling in at night.


----------



## sarafinadh

hellosailor said:


> Oil lamps bear one warning, depending on the fuel used and the user, you may wake up with a killer headache from the fumes. All lamp oils are not created equal, and while many folks say "if your kerosene stove stinks, you need better quality kerosene" some of us say that even the purest "water-white" kerosene still stinks when it burns.


8 - O
I don't think I would EVER leave an open flame burning and go to sleep. We always put the lamps out before we hit the hay. The electric heater we run while sleeping but that has its' own safety features.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lived aboard an Alberg 37 for 2 winters in the cradle in Kingston, Ontario...
HEAT... what a luxury. most yard power only allows one heater to run at a time. Shorepower gives a bit more leaway.
I had a COLE (that is how it is spelled) stove on the bulkhead, but found that good anthracite coal is hard to find, and very dirty. Brickettes are NOT a substitute. Bundle up if you are sailing, it's worth the suffering.


----------



## Bene505

I cook something with our propane stove to stay warm and have a carbon monoxide detector that I test often enough. Close all the doors to other staterooms, the v-berth, or what-have-you so you are minimizing the area you are heating. Then cook something on the stove top or bake something. I find that the oven smells less than the stove top, so that's my preference.

A couple of nights ago in 50 degrees, 20+ knots wind at a mooring I fell asleep on the setee while baking potatoes that I cut up into slices. I awoke later to an 84 degree cabin and delicious - almost potato-chip like - baked potato slices.

I know others use oil lamps. I find that they smell, even burning lamp oil.


----------



## eryka

On the hook, we have a Webasto 2000 that makes the cabin toasty - we've never had to turn it above 1/2 on our 33. Sips diesel or kerosene. In the marina, we use one of those oil-filled heaters that looks like an old-fashioned radiator - doesn't get too hot and doesn't use too much electricity. 

This winter, we're going to try "latitude adjustment." We'll give you all a report


----------



## sarafinadh

eryka said:


> This winter, we're going to try "latitude adjustment." We'll give you all a report


Now THAT is a heating system Himself and I could get behind!!

But not till '11 for us... I'll just have to enjoy your latitude adjustment vicariously!


----------



## xsboats

I use my inverter to run a 1500 watt ceramic electric heater while motoring and an electric blanket while anchored. This augments the heat supplied by a couple of brass trawler lamps burning kerosene. Cooking dinner does a fine job of knocking the chill off and any water boiled for pasta, rice ,etc.. will help heat if left in the sink until it cools off. I've even bolted down an old Kerosun heater with a cakepan inverted over it leading to a stove pipe to collect waste gasses to vent out through a cabintop charlie noble. My favorite heater was a wood stove that I installed in a propane catalytic burner in. It burned only 1 lb of propane every 8 hrs. Regardless of what I've heated with over the years, ventilation was always the primary concern not only for deadly gasses but for condensation as well. The best cabin heater I've found yet was moving to Florida!


----------



## Jim H

When I was growing up, we had a fiberglass trailer with a two burner propane stove. The trailer had no heater, but we would use a new, small flower pot, turned upside down on the propane stove. Basically, the burner would turn the pot into a radiant heat source, the fumes would vent just as if we were cooking, and we'd shut it off when going to bed.

I'm thinking of doing the same on our boat, because our propane tanks last a very long time, and heating the boat this way for 30-45 minutes once or twice a day would likely be fine fuel wise. I believe using a new pot was important, since one exposed to water could break.


----------



## wind_magic

Jim H said:


> When I was growing up, we had a fiberglass trailer with a two burner propane stove. The trailer had no heater, but we would use a new, small flower pot, turned upside down on the propane stove. Basically, the burner would turn the pot into a radiant heat source, the fumes would vent just as if we were cooking, and we'd shut it off when going to bed.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the same on our boat, because our propane tanks last a very long time, and heating the boat this way for 30-45 minutes once or twice a day would likely be fine fuel wise. I believe using a new pot was important, since one exposed to water could break.


This is also a good way of making a small kiln for doing various craft projects.


----------



## xsboats

Flower pots work great, but you need to ventilate the cabin or it will rain like crazy down below as the condensation forms on the headliner


----------



## zeehag

latitude adjustment or a trawler lamp using liquid parafin and ventilation---the lamp will heat the entire boat------i like latitude adjustment best....and feather quilts...


----------



## Leopold

Fuels for kerosene lamp...

Kerosene lamp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read carefully because not everything is good for burning inside a boat or a home.

have fun
-Leopold


----------



## Jim H

*Trouble Lamp*

Okay, maybe a lamp expert can help me out.

Our boat came with one of these:

Weems and Plath 
Sorensen Ship's Lamp, Oil










They retail for about $400. The little glass chimmney is nearly $65 to replace.

So, the first thing we do is break the chimmney because the lamp is hung close to a doorway.

Second thing, the lamp dents the wall behind it in heavy seas.

Third thing, I can't get it to burn correctly. It has a wick that comes up in about a half-inch circle. The thing is filled with lamp oil, but the wick burns as if it was perfectly dry. Basically, it burns bright for five or less minutes, and then it wants another hunk of wick run up. Otherwise, it simply goes out.

To be frank, this thing is useless so far. Am I using the wrong lamp oil? I've cranked a fair amount of wick up, so I can't believe it's just dry, and I wonder what country I'm going to have to order new wick from (at what super cost).


----------



## BGallinger

When I'm at the dock I use an electric heater/fan but Westmarine sells an alcohol heater. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Bermudahigh

*wick problems*



Jim H said:


> Okay, maybe a lamp expert can help me out.
> 
> Our boat came with one of these:
> 
> Weems and Plath
> Sorensen Ship's Lamp, Oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They retail for about $400. The little glass chimmney is nearly $65 to replace.
> 
> So, the first thing we do is break the chimmney because the lamp is hung close to a doorway.
> 
> Second thing, the lamp dents the wall behind it in heavy seas.
> 
> Third thing, I can't get it to burn correctly. It has a wick that comes up in about a half-inch circle. The thing is filled with lamp oil, but the wick burns as if it was perfectly dry. Basically, it burns bright for five or less minutes, and then it wants another hunk of wick run up. Otherwise, it simply goes out.
> 
> To be frank, this thing is useless so far. Am I using the wrong lamp oil? I've cranked a fair amount of wick up, so I can't believe it's just dry, and I wonder what country I'm going to have to order new wick from (at what super cost).


hi Jim: suggest trimming the wick a good bit or remove the wick and reverse it. reversing will probably fix the issue.
cheers.


----------



## wind_magic

Jim H said:


> Third thing, I can't get it to burn correctly. It has a wick that comes up in about a half-inch circle. The thing is filled with lamp oil, but the wick burns as if it was perfectly dry. Basically, it burns bright for five or less minutes, and then it wants another hunk of wick run up. Otherwise, it simply goes out.
> 
> To be frank, this thing is useless so far. Am I using the wrong lamp oil? I've cranked a fair amount of wick up, so I can't believe it's just dry, and I wonder what country I'm going to have to order new wick from (at what super cost).


I'm sure Sarafinadh will be able to actually help you, but ...

My experiments in the past week lead me to believe that you can easily diagnose whatever problems you have by not thinking about your lamp as a technological wonder and just thinking about how it basically works. The wick absorbs oil until it is soaked at the top, then when you light it the oil burns leaving the wick unburned for the most part. If you have too much wick out it'll burn brightly with a large flame and smoke a lot with black soot, not enough wick and it just won't light at all, or will have a very small flame and go out easily. That's all there is to it, really. If your wick is burning up then it is probably dry, which probably means that you just installed the wick, lit it, and it hadn't had enough time to absorb oil. I'd soak the entire wick if installing it new, or let it absorb oil for a while, and then light it.

Good luck.


----------



## wind_magic

Thanks to this thread I am leaving right now to go out and purchase an oil lamp, yay! 

Look out antique stores, here I come ...


----------



## Jim H

Thanks for the replies! I will reverse the wick and try again, to ensure the wick is wet and working. So far, I don't get dark smoke when the wick burns, it's just that it burns right down to a red ring and goes out. Reversing the wick makes sense as a test.

When we were anchored behind Brownsea Island, I enjoyed seeing the sailor next to us rig a fancy oil lamp anchor light for the night. I was wondering how long it would burn, however, without him hoping up and cranking the wick up. I know with oil lamps in the past, it seemed that rolling up the wick all the time really wasn't necessary.

(I've since looked for the brass anchor lamps like he rigged, but they seem seriously expensive.)


----------



## sarafinadh

Jim H said:


> Weems and Plath
> Sorensen Ship's Lamp, Oil
> 
> Third thing, I can't get it to burn correctly. It has a wick that comes up in about a half-inch circle. The thing is filled with lamp oil, but the wick burns as if it was perfectly dry. Basically, it burns bright for five or less minutes, and then it wants another hunk of wick run up. Otherwise, it simply goes out.
> 
> To be frank, this thing is useless so far. Am I using the wrong lamp oil? I've cranked a fair amount of wick up, so I can't believe it's just dry, and I wonder what country I'm going to have to order new wick from (at what super cost).


Hi,

You can find the wicks at 5.00;
http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|65136|65391|320391&id=607885

I know this sounds obvious and my apologies if you have done all this already... but is the wick LONG enough to reach into the fuel?

These lamps are pretty simple, so if the wick is in the fuel... well the reason they are called wicks is... that's what they do, and it sounds like your wick *isn't* wicking. So that's my first thought; is the end of the wick down far enough.

Second thought is the wick might be funky. If it was in the lamp already does it feel like plain cotton? It should be. If it doesn't then I would try a new cotton wick, and see what happens. Maybe the previous person put in a bad wick.

If the reservoir is full and the wick is into the fuel and it doesn't burn then more trouble shooting has to happen. There are some lamp experts online you could contact if the local brains around here don't come up with anything helpful.

This guy is pretty knowledgeable;
Oil Lamp: Antique Oil Lamps of superior quality online

So is this guy;
Southern Lamp and Supply oillampman

Let us know if you get anywhere!


----------



## sarafinadh

and I see that Wind Magic pretty much summed it all up in a nutshell...

; -)


----------



## Jim H

Thanks, Sara

Yes, the wick is sopping in lamp oil inside, and the last time I tried I though the wick was wet up to the bottom of the rolling mechanism. Give that I burned an inch of the wick (simply adjusting it up to keep burning) I was pretty sure I got to the wet part. 

I will try again. The lamp is like new, and I wouldn't be surprised if the wick is the original from five or six years ago when the lamp was installed. You are correct, however, in suggesting the wick isn't wicking...


----------



## sarafinadh

well rats.

ok, what fuel are you burning?


----------



## zeehag

sometimes there gets to be condensation inside the lamp in th econtainer tfor the fuel---this will cause the wick to sputter or fail.....would be a good idea to either dry out your wick or buy a new one and install...sometimes old wicks get stuck in the mechanism and donot adjust ..... i use wd40 for that but not when i am going to use the lamp immediately ....just helps in fixing the mechanism


----------



## sarafinadh

Zee, you have something there. If the wick was contaminated in the past maybe it just won't draw correctly.

What do you think Jim?


----------



## zeehag

sarafinadh said:


> Zee, you have something there. If the wick was contaminated in the past maybe it just won't draw correctly.
> 
> What do you think Jim?


last year i had to rebuild a trawler lamp i was gifted--free is easy--lol---right......if the wick is unattended for any length of time is a good idea to change it--contamination happens in a boat--- 
i use lamp oil--liquid parraffin---in the boat stores and from weems and plath is very expensive---in walmart is 4 dollars/qt----ultrapure is their brand--is same as all the others--hollowick and weems and plath--100 percent liquid parrafin--the stuff ye buy in the paint stores is not good for using in lamps--isnt pure enough--will do for wiping and soaking paint brushes but it isnt good for your lungs or your body....use the liquid parraffin and have far less complications later in life if not now--"wally world" keeps theirs in the home furnishings section with the lamps.....
i have harnisch, weems and plath and a brand X lamp----the trawler is a brand X--works like crazy but i have to rebuild it frequently....there is always a cost to free stuff..LOL.


----------



## wind_magic

Hmm. Don't rub lamp oil in your eye.

My new lamp is sweet.


----------



## sarafinadh

ah... we are gonna have to agree to disagree on this one Zee, as best I can tell all you are doing is paying for packaging... our lamps burn clear and clean with no odor for 12 bucks a gallon.

Pretty interesting reading if you use oil lamps...
KEROSENE FUEL PRIMER

and you wouldn't catch me shopping in walmart... but that's a different forum ; -)


----------



## T37Chef

What ya think of these Coleman heaters?

It states using it inside a tent is okay, I don't see why not in a cabin with some ventilation?


----------



## wind_magic

Small oil lamp vs. mason jar oil lamp

The oil lamp I purchased today is very much like the one pictured below except the one I bought is very small, only about 7" or 8" tall including glass, more like a big candle flame than a real oil lamp. I wanted to get a smaller lamp just to try it out, and because I thought I might be able to burn it at my desk just for a little light and as a hand warmer. It works very well for that, casting enough light to










The lamp is easier to use than the mason jar lamp I made. The biggest change is not having to manually move the wick up and down which leaves you with lamp oil on your hands, the small lamp has a knob on the side for adjustment. I do think the glass actually does make a difference too, as someone suggested that it might, I think it makes it possible to raise the wick and make the flame a little bit higher before the flame starts to smoke than with a mason jar lamp.

Other than all that I don't think there is much difference. The mason jar lamp works very well, and so does this lamp. They both seem sort of equally safe to use, neither gets that hot, but the glass on the oil lamp does get very hot, but not the metal parts.

I'm impressed with the lamp. 

I am going to invest in a larger lamp and see if I can use it for heating a small area.


----------



## Waltthesalt

I use an electric heater inport. Nothing else comes close. When no electric I have a solid fuel heater (got at a boat swap meet). If it's not frigid the 
Aladin oil lamps (with a mantle) both give a lotta' light and heat as well. I've heard that putting clay flower pots on the stove works but it hasn't for me. What ever your do make sure you have air input for combustable systems, an exhaust and a CO alarm. I used to have an Aladin kerosene heater in my VW camper van. One night when buried in snow in North Dakota, and before I dozed off, I noticed that I was having a hard time keeping my lantern lit. No oxygen! Fortunately my guardian angel was along for the trip.


----------



## sarafinadh

T37Chef said:


> What ya think of these Coleman heaters?


That looks like a good on the hook option. I always like coleman products pretty well and that looks not too bulky. I would have some concern about how to secure it on a boat where there is motion and quarters are close, but yeah, with the right rig securing it, that could be sweet.


----------



## sarafinadh

wind_magic said:


> Small oil lamp vs. mason jar oil lamp.
> 
> Other than all that I don't think there is much difference. The mason jar lamp works very well, and so does this lamp. They both seem sort of equally safe to use, neither gets that hot, but the glass on the oil lamp does get very hot, but not the metal parts.


I think that one safety issue is the open flame thing.

Having that glass around the flame protects you from accidentally brushing something flammable against it and causing a larger fire than you had originally anticipated... And less likelyhood of spills and burns adjusting this wick of course, although a large pair of tweezers could deal with pulling more teeshirt wick up thru the hole.


----------



## tager

I would consider using specs paint thinner as fuel. Likely to be much cleaner burning than anything you can buy as "lamp fuel." Look it up if you don't believe me!


----------



## EastportRyan

Just curious to know folks opinions on this one, as it was raised to me in a bar the other night... any thoughts on wrapping your engine in an electric blanket and keeping the blanket on low-medium? In theory it is a very safe bet as they are meant to wrap people and a fairly inexpensive option.


----------



## sailortjk1

Glad we had our Dickenson heater this weekend.
Woke up on Saturday morning to outside temps in the upper 30's. 
Sunday was worse, a buddy called and said the thermomoter at his house was reading 28 degrees on Sunday morning.
With the main saloon nice and toasty, we had a great weekend of sailing.


----------



## wind_magic

sailortjk1 said:


> Glad we had our Dickenson heater this weekend.
> Woke up on Saturday morning to outside temps in the upper 30's.
> Sunday was worse, a buddy called and said the thermomoter at his house was reading 28 degrees on Sunday morning.
> With the main saloon nice and toasty, we had a great weekend of sailing.


Outside we had a thin layer of ice on top of the fresh water, that's the Chesapeake Bay in October, you just never know!


----------



## zeehag

tager said:


> I would consider using specs paint thinner as fuel. Likely to be much cleaner burning than anything you can buy as "lamp fuel." Look it up if you don't believe me!


this is a very bad idea unless you are into committing long term suicide--liver damage for real...use the ultrapure lamp oil from walmart--is cheap and not gonna kill your liver--also it soots much more than does the liquid parraffin....
i used a coleman lampo--the small one--was good for a bit but ye has to keep the boat more open for the gases to dissipate----and more dan=ger of burning down th eboat---i used to have to hang it and anchor the foot with a tie down.....so it wouldnt swing at all...


----------



## michaelmrc

last weekend i went out anchored out in one of my favorite little anchorages fired up the propane fireplace kept me toasty warm all night. now it got down to -1C 30F that night gotta love a good heater.


----------



## hutch5151

When anchored out, I use a small propane lantern with a one pound bottle. It give off an amazing amount of heat and provides light to read by as a bonus. The latern burns exceptionally clean so you can get by with a minimum of fresh air ventilation.


----------



## wind_magic

I have been using an oil lamp a lot lately and I discovered something today that I didn't know and thought was worth passing on. The lamp works better if it has a lot of oil in it! I had been using mine without very much oil in it and it doesn't burn nearly as well as when it is full.


----------



## Faster

Probably due to the reduced distance (head) the oil has to "climb" up the wick?


----------



## wind_magic

Faster said:


> Probably due to the reduced distance (head) the oil has to "climb" up the wick?


I think that's it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Origo Heat Pal*

I've got one of these, used it a few times on our Catalina 25 on the Potomac in Washington, DC. Heated the cabin pretty well but burned out after about 6 hours or so. Built up a fair amount of CO2 so you have to make sure the cabin is well ventilated. The aluminum cover gets a tad warm to the touch. And the fuel puts out quite a bit of moisture. You can burn denatured alcohol from the hardware store in them, cheaper than buying stove alcohol. The Heat Pal has the advantage that you can also use it to cook on.

I've read about using upturned flower pots on the rangetop but haven't tried it - our last two boats have had Origo alcohol rangetops, may give it a try at some point, but will have the same issues as the Heat Pal (open flame, moisture, CO2).

We've used a trawler lamp on our Rob Roy, it keeps the small cabin relatively warm.

Mike Turner
Rob Roy 23 yawl "Fiddlestix"
Lazyjack 32 schooner "Mary 'Lis"
Mobile Bay, Alabama


----------



## wind_magic

Sarafinad, do you folks (or anyone reading) ever use Kerosene in your oil lamps ? I know that clear lamp oil is better, burns without soot, etc, but Kerosene has something going for it - it is 40x less expensive than lamp oil and available at many gasoline stations. Lamp oil is like 40+$us/gallon.


----------



## michaelmrc

i have used the upside down flower pots on my catalina 27 before i got the dickinson heater worked not too badly the pots seemed to help with the moisture issue but again cabin needs to be ventilated.


----------



## wind_magic

wind_magic said:


> Sarafinad, do you folks (or anyone reading) ever use Kerosene in your oil lamps ? I know that clear lamp oil is better, burns without soot, etc, but Kerosene has something going for it - it is 40x less expensive than lamp oil and available at many gasoline stations. Lamp oil is like 40+$us/gallon.


Answering my own question ...

First, lamp oil isn't as expensive as I thought it was, I was just buying it in the wrong place and was paying too much. Kerosene is still a lot cheaper than lamp oil, however, just not 40 times cheaper. 

Second, I got another oil lamp and some kerosene and thought I'd just try it out and see how it goes. Rumor has it that kerosene burns with a lot more soot, doesn't burn clean, is smelly, and basically just not as good as lamp oil. Well now I know, I've tried it, and I can't tell much difference. The kerosene flame is taller and it may be burning hotter.


----------



## hellosailor

In theory there are many grades of kerosene, from "fuel" to "water white" grade, while "lamp oil" is supposed to be even more highly refined with fewer contaminants, so it should produce less soot AND less stink. Some of us can really smell kero or diesel burning and really can't stand it--no matter how high the grade allegedly is.

Personally I prefer the dark and cold if kero is the other choice.


----------



## zeehag

kerosene is hell on asthmatics--doesnt matter what grade it is---tried them all--- but the liquid paraffin that is the lamp oil i use is not so bad--doesnt smell doesnt soot unless you have a problem --low on oil or burner doesnt work right---walmart has the liquid paraffin labelled as ultra pure for just shy of 4 dollars/qt as opposed to the hollowick brand at worst marine at 12 dollars or more per qt..lol...where do you wish to shop?? is same stuff exactly.....even colored lol--the colors do not make any difference to the flame--is still odorless and sootless ....LOL......


----------



## wind_magic

A lot of people talk about there being soot when you burn kerosene in your oil lamp and I was expecting it, but I haven't seen any. Sure, just like with lamp oil if you have the wick up too high then there is soot, and there is more of it with kerosene than lamp oil, but if the lamp is burning like it is supposed to be then there isn't any soot or smoke that I can see.

As for the smell, the kerosene itself does have more odor than lamp oil, but if there is more of a smell when you are burning it than with lamp oil the difference is very subtle because I can't detect it myself.

I guess all I was saying is that I think the soot/smoke/smell reputation of burning kerosene in an oil lamp is greatly exaggerated, at least in my experience. Maybe I just have a really good lamp ? I don't know.


----------



## zeehag

the soot build up is over time in the cabin---has to be cleaned every 3 mos or builds up---liquid paraffin clean every 6 mos .....is a big difference---and in asthma, it ALL makes a difference....particles is particles..size doesnt matter.....LOL...yes i have used both--and some friends use paint thinner in their regular kerosene--swear it makes it burn cleaner or some such---but it stinks and is dirty and hurts to breathe-so it cannot be good for you....every one is different---if the chepe stuff is as good for ye as the high priced spread, go for it--but if someone complains----remember---there IS a difference!!!!--it all comes down to what the owner can tolerate anyway ... LOL.....heck--ultrapure in wally world is only 4 bux a qt----isnt too bad-----makes 2 1/2 gal only about 24 dolla---much bettter than at worst marine---70 dollars for hollowick!!!! exact same stuff...LOL...guess where i shop!--at least the 3 yr olds have it together for/with the lamp oil!!


----------



## wind_magic

zeehag said:


> the soot build up is over time in the cabin---has to be cleaned every 3 mos or builds up---liquid paraffin clean every 6 mos .....is a big difference---and in asthma, it ALL makes a difference....particles is particles..size doesnt matter.....LOL...yes i have used both--and some friends use paint thinner in their regular kerosene--swear it makes it burn cleaner or some such---but it stinks and is dirty and hurts to breathe-so it cannot be good for you....every one is different---if the chepe stuff is as good for ye as the high priced spread, go for it--but if someone complains----remember---there IS a difference!!!!--it all comes down to what the owner can tolerate anyway ... LOL.....heck--ultrapure in wally world is only 4 bux a qt----isnt too bad-----makes 2 1/2 gal only about 24 dolla---much bettter than at worst marine---70 dollars for hollowick!!!! exact same stuff...LOL...guess where i shop!--at least the 3 yr olds have it together for/with the lamp oil!!


Okay I see what you are saying now zeehag, if you are talking about a long term build up of soot I don't have enough experience with any of these fuels to comment on that, I haven't had to clean up any soot yet! 

I'm not going to try the paint thinner idea unless I have problems with the other fuels alone.

As for walmart that is a good price, I would burn it instead of kerosene if I can find it at that price. That is only about 3x as much as K1 clear kerosene and that seems worth it.


----------



## zeehag

wind magic--where do you live--ultra pure is in the kmart, target and walmart stores --- i have found it in the housewares section in most....in lamps---with oil candles....goood luck --i hope you find it--and the best thing i have found to get that soot out is murphys oil soap spray--i havent tried awesome cleaner yet--is next..LOL....


----------



## MarioG

Body Heat...On our C-22 all closed up even in the middle of Nov. with our camping quilt the 1st mate and I stay nice and warm. I'm always willing to do what it takes. On solo sails the stove burning for about 10 min does well. I've done a;ot of year round camping in up-state NY with nothing more then tents and bags, on board is like staying at the Hilton in comparison.


----------



## wind_magic

Z, yes, Kmart and Target have the fuel and I did buy some there, but it is nowhere near the low price you are talking about at Walmart. I will check Walmart.

MarioG, I agree with you, quilts are the best!


----------



## sarafinadh

wind_magic said:


> Answering my own question ...
> 
> First, lamp oil isn't as expensive as I thought it was, I was just buying it in the wrong place and was paying too much. Kerosene is still a lot cheaper than lamp oil, however, just not 40 times cheaper.
> 
> Second, I got another oil lamp and some kerosene and thought I'd just try it out and see how it goes. Rumor has it that kerosene burns with a lot more soot, doesn't burn clean, is smelly, and basically just not as good as lamp oil. Well now I know, I've tried it, and I can't tell much difference. The kerosene flame is taller and it may be burning hotter.


Hi, We do not use kerosene in the lamps. We use mineral spirits. Highly refined, as is lamp oil, but not packaged and marketed to the carriage trade, so it is cheaper. about 12 bucks a gallon. One of my earlier posts in this thread had a link to a site about all of the different fuels and what they do and how they work. It's a good read if you will be using liquid fuel.

And no laffin, but I find spit cleans the soot when Himself lights the wicks too high and grimes them up.... Spit and a paper towel. Have to confess here that my hands are small enough to slip into the chimney, so that makes it pretty easy to do.

sara


----------



## capnvega

To answer the question, my favorite cabin cabin heaters have been wood stoves. I've burned briquettes in them but I usually used mesquite charcoal bought in a 25lb bag at Smart and Final. Had 2 boats with wood stoves. Origo was too expensive to run as were the 1lb bottles of propane.I have no experience with diesel heaters. The Vega I have now has a Force 10 propane that works fine here in So Cal (my other boats were in SF Bay area). Kerosene does really smell, tho I'm writing this under kerosene lamplight. I'm going to try paint thinner in my lamps.


----------



## zeehag

anyone with any asthma problems donot use paint thinner or mineral spirir=ts----those are really aggravating to the lung diseases.


----------

